# Introducing Mike & Ike, hatched this week!



## JoeImhof (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are the 2 newest additions to our family. Mike & Ike both hatched this week!
(Ike on left, hatched today(70 days in egg). Mike hatched Monday (79-81 days in egg, do you count from the day they pip, or when they walk out?)


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cute. Love the names and the candy


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 20, 2012)

*RE: Introducing Mike & Ike, hatched this week!*

Wow! They are beaut!


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 20, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## pennyw (Sep 20, 2012)

too cute...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## zoogrl (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2012)

I love seeing captive bred russians. Nice job Joe.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 20, 2012)

Aww. They are cute


----------



## srkarpen (Sep 21, 2012)

*RE: Introducing Mike & Ike, hatched this week!*

So cute! Have you weighed them? I got a itty bitty russian a few weeks ago from a local shop who deals with a local breeder but he was significantly smaller than all the other torts for sale. I have a theory that he either hatched late and the breeder threw him in with the rest anyway when the reptile shop bought them or he is a runt. He was about similar size I these guys and had a small bit of yolk sack still around (though it was dried and blackened at the time. It is gone now)

Anyway, I'm just trying to get a relative idea of his age. He was pretty comparable in size to mike and Ike. They are so pretty!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful hatchlings!


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 21, 2012)

Cute, cute cute! I love hatchlings, aren't they fun!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Sep 21, 2012)

Great job...Russian hatchlings are so cute!


----------

